# HHV (Oahu): Kalia vs. Lagoon studios



## linsj (Nov 18, 2009)

I've stayed at this property more times than I can remember and always book the Lagoon Tower, mostly a studio, once a one-bedroom to have a lanai. This time I decided to try a studio in Kalia Tower since it's a short stay. Here's my comparison of the king-bed studios.

All the Kalia studios are ocean front and have lanais with two chairs and a small table. The room in Kalia seems to be a little larger.

The Lagoon kitchenette includes a sink, more cupboards, and a little more counter space. Kalia doesn't have a sink and not even enough cupboard space for the glasses and cups, which are sitting on the counter. The table is larger, which is good since it's the only place to put food and other kitchen stuff. 

The Kalia bathroom is missing the cupboard space below the sink and has only one drawer instead of two. The safe is much larger and sits in the open area under the sink. Kalia has a full-size tub instead of the short one that's in the Lagoon tower. 

The Lagoon king studio has an overstuffed chair with ottoman, which is comfortable for reading. Kalia one has two larger armchairs which are not. Lagoon has many more TV channels than Kalia. 

And Kalia Tower has four elevators instead of three. I've never waited more than half a minute to get one, unlike watching several full cars go by at Lagoon Tower before being able to get in.

I miss the kitchen sink. Fortunately, I don't need to use dishes this trip as I can't imagine washing them in the bathroom. For longer stays I'll probably take/buy paper goods and plastic silverware. I also miss a few TV channels at night. 

But the huge selling point for me is the guaranteed ocean-front location for no extra points and the lanai.

Now that I've posted this, I'm having mixed feelings about doing so. I'm afraid there will be more of you competing for the room I want!


----------



## pacman (Nov 19, 2009)

at the Kalia, in a studio right now (2 weeks). We've stayed at the lagoon tower the last 4 times, also in a studio. I agree with everything the OP said. There are disadvantages of the Kalia studio, but the lanai makes up for all the shortcomings. Too bad there are so few studios, and so hard to get in to. Already booked for February at the lagoon again.

pacman


----------



## jestme (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with all things about the studios. I'd prefer if they didn't have the adjoining room, but they have that in the Lagoon studios as well. The other thing I like about the Kalia building is that the pool and whirlpool area, although really usable by anyone, is just down the elevator, and is rarely crowded.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 20, 2009)

linsj said:


> Lagoon has many more TV channels than Kalia.



That's odd. One would think that all of the towers would be on the same cable system.


----------



## linsj (Nov 20, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> That's odd. One would think that all of the towers would be on the same cable system.



I've stayed in the Rainbow Tower, so I know the hotel side has a different cable system. Kalia is probably on that system because it started as a hotel tower and is still half hotel rooms.


----------



## bobemac (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks to OP for his review of Kalia and Lagoon studios.
   But, a kick in the pants for revealing the Ocean front Lanai at Kalia.

   I've stayed in all the room types in Lagoon Tower, and there are a few
   studios that are really bad. I believe there's one on the 4th floor that
   has no view at all.

   Those Lagoon elevators are a real negative. Several times when I stayed
   there, they had only two running for guests. That was frustrating.

   We are scheduled to stay in a Kalia studio the first week of December.
   It was fairly difficult to get these units. Kalia is a lot newer than Lagoon       Tower, and was built as a TS, where Lagoon was intended as an apartment building. The finish, and decorating is a lot nicer in Kalia Tower.

   I can't remember sweating the TV channels while in Waikiki before,
   but now I'm really concerned.

   Just kidding.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 21, 2009)

bobemac said:


> I can't remember sweating the TV channels while in Waikiki before, but now I'm really concerned.
> 
> Just kidding.



Heh heh...


----------



## jestme (Nov 21, 2009)

bobemac said:


> Those Lagoon elevators are a real negative. Several times when I stayed
> there, they had only two running for guests. That was frustrating.
> 
> . Kalia is a lot newer than Lagoon Tower, and was built as a TS, where Lagoon was intended as an apartment building. The finish, and decorating is a lot nicer in Kalia Tower.



I agree with the elevator comment. It is nice to hit the button and there is one there, rather than the 3-10 minute wait at the Lagoon.
Although the Kalia is newer, it was not built as a timeshare. There is only 5 floors of timeshare, the rest are "hotel". The timeshares were actually reworked when the Kalia Tower was closed a year after it opened, because of mold. 
I think the difference in the TV systems is due to the Lagoon's original apartment building use, and not really being part of the HHV. With the addition of HDTV's they may make the Lagoon's TV the same as the Waikikian as they redo the rooms.


----------



## Wexflyer (Nov 21, 2010)

bobemac said:


> Kalia is a lot newer than Lagoon       Tower, and was built as a TS, where Lagoon was intended as an apartment building. The finish, and decorating is a lot nicer in Kalia Tower.



I don't think this is correct. Specifically, the Kalia Tower was not built as a TS but as a hotel, and is still half hotel. The timeshare half was a rebuild of standard hotel rooms.  Further, it may be somewhat newer than the Lagoon Tower, but I seem to recall that the entire Kalia Tower had an awful mold problem and had to be completely stripped inside, which is the primary reason why it may appear "newer."


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2010)

NOTE: This thread is a year old.


----------

